# bessacarr e425 toilet smells whilst travelling the highways



## claypigeon

Hi does anyone with a 425 have any problem with toilet smells when moving ,yesterday whilst driving home i found i had nasty smells in M/H when driving with cab window open when i shut the window the smell dissapeared, other than use a clothes peg does anyone know how to solve it.

Dave


----------



## klubnomad

Did you empty the cassette and flush it before you left where you were? BioMagic is the stuff to use. Are you sure it's not your Grey water tank thats smelling? If the tank is smelly and you have left the plugs out, the draught created when the windows are open will cause the whiff!

Dave

656


----------



## Boff

Hi Dave,

have had this with all my vans so far. Problem is, that if a window is opened, the air pressure inside the van drops because air is sucked out through the window. This pulls in the whiffs through the sinks. 

The only remedy: Keep all windows and roof vents closed while driving and ventilate only via the dashboard fan.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peedee

Boff said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> The only remedy: Keep all windows and roof vents closed while driving and ventilate only via the dashboard fan.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Gerhard


Surely Boff there is another solution, keep both the waste and toilet tanks clean. I periodically clean my waste tank with a cleaning agent you can buy from all leisure outlets and like the man says, use biomagic in the loo. I have not had any problems.

Could you not put the sink plug(s) in as well?

peedee


----------



## claypigeon

Hi thanks for the swift replies but i think i may have solved it (says i with everything crossed) the smell is definitely from the toilet cassette not the waste grey water tank (which is clean) after i posted i went out to have a look to see if there was anything wrong with door seal and lo and behold guess who had not shut the door properly, i could blame er indoors but it wasn't her it was me hopefully it was the cause of the problem and we will have no more farmyard smells while driving through Salisbury.

Dave


----------



## klubnomad

As I said, BioMagic in the toilet tank will solve any further smell. Enviromently friendly also

Dave

656


----------



## xgx

claypigeon said:


> ... we will have no more farmyard smells while driving through Salisbury.
> Dave


Is this related to the thread on avoiding Salisbury :?: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

